# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मेरी पसंद : गैर फ़िल्मी गीत ,गजल ...

## bndu jain

,

मेरी पसंद के गैर फ़िल्मी गीतों और गजलो का मजा लीजिये  . . .
















...और प्रतिक्रिया दीजिये 
,

----------


## bndu jain

TAJ MAHAL MEIN AA JANA SUNG BY NINA AND RAJENDRA MEHTA

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

'Chandi Jaisa Rang...' sung by Pankaj Udhas

----------


## bndu jain

Ye Daulat Bhi Le Lo - Jagjit Singh

----------


## bndu jain

Wo Ban Sanwar Kar – Lyrics – Pankaj Udhas

----------


## bndu jain

Chand Angdaiyan Le Raha Hai Song Lyrics – Anup Jalota

----------


## bndu jain

Hum Tere Shahar Mein- Ghulam Ali

----------


## bndu jain

Deewaron Se Milkar Rona Song Lyrics – By Panjak Udhas

----------


## bndu jain

meri bhi ek mumtaz thi - manna dey

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------

